# Craftsman on sale



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to my local Sears hardware today and they had a LT on clearance for $650.

I am thinking about it. Seems like a great price. I could put my older tractor out to pasture or sell it and pay for part of it.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Go ahead and get it...that is a GOOD deal...just think-you'll kick yourself next spring if you don't have a new tractor when you could have gotten one real cheap.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Was this a return? I was told by a sears sales guy that returns can be had for 50% off retail plus any coupons or 10% offs they have going on. That was why I bought my self propelled high wheeler.... not because I needed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nope, still new, just a display model. It would replace my older LT that I use the hell out of. It still runs good, but it is starting to show its age a bit.

I'm gonna try and get it for around $550. At that number, its a no brainer.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Sounds like you can't go wrong. What is the model? manual/hydro? engine? cut?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

LT1000 17hp briggs w/ 42" cut

Basic Basic model.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Hey Ed!*

I like your new avatar. :smiles:


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Our sears had GT5000 with Hydro for $2600 today. Seems like it said it was regularly $3100

That seems like a lot of garden tractor for a good price.

-Deere


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah that seems like a pretty good price on the GT5000 but if I remember, some people actually saw it for closer to $2000-2400 in some areas which is simply OUTSTANDING IMHO. I know by the time that I used a sales discount, added the extra goodies, and extended warranty and tax, I was well in the 3's ---- :monkey: 

But it is a fabulous GT for the money even at 3 out the door in my opinion!!! Might not be green and yella but it is one hella of fella!
NANA 

Andy
:truth:


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

*LT1000*

I have a LT1000 IC twin 19.5 hp 42". It is a basic mower but I have been very happy with it over the last two years. For $650, buy two!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Bought it today. Got it for $450 (plus tax) delivered with the bagger!!!!!! What a steal.

I already have someone lined up to buy my older one for $300. So for $150, I get a new tractor. Only bad part is I have just sunk $200 into the one I'm selling. I guess I'll live and learn.


----------

